# Suggest me a hairstyle



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Alright, so I gotta go get my hair done in a few days (it's seriously out of control)
and I figured I might as well try out a new style, so feel free to suggest me hairstyles!
No preferred length or anything, go nuts! (though I will make my own selection, ofcourse)

Reference picture for facial structure etc. :
(I swear this is my most neutral picture)


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Straighten your hair. That would look awesome on you.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Straighten your hair. That would look awesome on you.


For real?
Like medium-long length and then straighten it?


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

You're 19. Do a mohawk while you still can!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

lzzy said:


> For real?
> Like medium-long length and then straighten it?


It will probably go down to the middle of your neck at the length it's at now if you straighten it.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Claudia87 said:


> You're 19. Do a mohawk while you still can!


I had a mohawk when I was younger (a red one!) but only for a few days and it wasn't really anything for me 
good advice though, everyone should try it atleast once!



RelinquishedHell said:


> It will probably go down to the middle of your neck at the length it's at now if you straighten it.


But I'd have to straighten it often, I do prefer having low maintenance hair! 
I will however consider it, but only at shorter lengths

thanks!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Bald of course :lol


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

keep it.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


>


LOL omg thats epic :rofl

@ (i)ZZY >: ) mwaha
I think u should keep ur hair how it is!! looks awsome specially since u play the guitar  BUTTTTTT if u wnt a new hairstyle then it has to be somethin like this :3









BUT u'll prob need to straighten it too.
Yuuuuuh khannnh dooo ettt I berieve in yuuuh!! \(^_^)/


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> LOL omg thats epic :rofl
> 
> @ (i)ZZY >: ) mwaha
> I think u should keep ur hair how it is!! looks awsome specially since u play the guitar  BUTTTTTT if u wnt a new hairstyle then it has to be somethin like this :3
> ...


Love that models hairstyle


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Bald of course :lol


I'd think I'd have a mega ugly skull to be honest  some people can pull it off well, even at a younger age, but unfortunately I'm not one of them!



Noll said:


> keep it.


I'm currently leaning more towards this, thanks!



tbyrfan said:


>


Hmm seeing as university's starting soon, this would be ideal sleeping in class cut!
I've put this one highly on the list!


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> LOL omg thats epic :rofl
> 
> @ (i)ZZY >: ) mwaha
> I think u should keep ur hair how it is!! looks awsome specially since u play the guitar  BUTTTTTT if u wnt a new hairstyle then it has to be somethin like this :3
> ...


This is actually a pretty cool style! 
Could I hire you as my professional hairdresser? you seem like you know what you're doing!


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> isn't that Zack Efron? He might be a model as well as an actor though.


oh god. it is!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I like this dudes haircut.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Your hair looks good like that.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Whatever you do, I think you need to trim the sides. This might be too much of a change, but what about something like this, I think it would look good with your face (what little we can see :roll):










I'm starting to notice I suggest this for everyone.. :|


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lzzy said:


> This is actually a pretty cool style!
> Could I hire you as my professional hairdresser? you seem like you know what you're doing!


#Catching up with my forum messages finally xD lol
YES u can hire me but can u afford me??? dem FunkyMonkeys aint cheap :no butbutbut!!!! Im 2 in 1 cus I can be ur fashion guru too!
Heres my fave online outfit (this isnt me obv) :cry God didn't make me asian cus he no wub me wong tiiime=[[[ 









oh p.s orrrr u could go for a hair style inbetween the 1 I posted before and the 1 u have now xD 








Except maybe not long at back \(^_^)/

p.s.s god loves all races equally!! im just an asian wnabe :cry


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I think this is what you really want, deep down


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

scooby said:


> I like this dudes haircut.


Uncle Creepy!


----------



## Barelybreathing (Sep 17, 2013)

Based on your hair texture and density( from what I can see) and bone structure I would go with something like this







It's stylish, short enough to be manageable, and long enough that a lady has something to run her fingers through.
You don't want a style what is going to take a lot to maintain. And you don't want something that's for people with fine straight hair either.
All you would need to manage this is a light hold pomade, and that would be optional. You wouldn't need to do much.








This one is similar, but slightly more clean cut.







And this one is good if you want to maintain some length.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Een broske!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

In all seriousness, you really don't need to change your hair. It looks fine. But it looked good short in the brief video you posted where you were caught on camera, momentarily bewildered in your lecture hall, lol. Did you end up getting it cut after all?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> Een broske!


nooit meer



CharmedOne said:


> In all seriousness, you really don't need to change your hair. It looks fine. But it looked good short in the brief video you posted where you were caught on camera, momentarily bewildered in your lecture hall, lol. Did you end up getting it cut after all?


It's about the same length (slightly longer) as in the video, I like to think that it looks more like what Barelybreathing posted!

I've kept everyone in suspense for far too long, I finally got it cut today and I'll upload a picture tomorrow (if I don't forget eh)


----------

